# QUestion about finding internet Forum



## fortunoquack (Aug 14, 2020)

In these times of need and support with the corrected position of the discussion ,,,, I am looking for an answer that would increase the ability to help the dialogue ,,,, strengthening the needs of the consumer in an era like this, here. I ask to understand the panorama of the community, regarding the best intentions to learn the fundamental forum ...

I ask if you can recommend a online place to talk about instruments (strings, flutes, ensemble, drums, guitar, hinges), computer software,,,, get tech support, MAybe even create a whole introduction of who we (you, me, us), are and get the latest issue of Today's best deals of the mentioned digital instruments. And more generally to discuss the art of composition as a complete picture. ...

I'm looking for some time already to figure out where the best online forum for such topic is. Thanks for all the suggested (useful) sites. Let's go out and find the ultimate absolute place on the internet to talk audio ,,,,


----------

